
It's Going to Be Okay – Follow Up - devy
http://waitbutwhy.com/2016/11/its-going-to-be-okay-follow-up.html
======
nkurz
_5) I still think we shouldn’t group all Trump voters together and demonize
them all as horrible people._

This article might be a good example for those who doubt that this is
possible:

"I’m a Muslim, a woman and an immigrant. I voted for Trump."

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/global-
opinions/wp/2016/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/global-
opinions/wp/2016/11/10/im-a-muslim-a-woman-and-an-immigrant-i-voted-for-
trump/)

